

Bradley Manning pleads guilty to 10 charges but denies 'aiding the enemy' - yesbabyyes
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/feb/28/bradley-manning-pleads-aiding-enemy-trial

======
mtgx
_"Through his lawyer, David Coombs, the soldier pleaded guilty to 10 lesser
charges that included possessing and wilfully communicating to an unauthorised
person all the main elements of the WikiLeaks disclosure. That covered the so-
called "collateral murder" video of an Apache helicopter attack in Iraq; some
US diplomatic cables including one of the early WikiLeaks publications the
Reykjavik cable; portions of the Iraq and Afghanistan warlogs, some of the
files on detainees in Guantanamo; and two intelligence memos."_

How is any one of those not under the protection of whistleblower laws? If
they aren't, shouldn't they be? And being guilty of leaking warlogs? Isn't
that what happened with the Pentagon Papers? Something tells me that if he
would've sent all of that to NYT, things would be a lot different.

~~~
yesbabyyes
According to WikiLeaks, he tried to send it to NYT as well as WP, but they
"rebuffed" him:

 _Manning on stand says tried to send info to Washington Post and NYT - they
rebuffed him. Then he turned to WikiLeaks._

<https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/307168010483933184>

